# Question To The Guys



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Would you marry a woman who has posed naked for a well known publication or internet site?

Would you marry a woman who maybecwas a stripper or prostitute in her past?

Just wondering.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmm. Not sure....

My sis in law was a stripper. Brought in over 100k a year. Not bad chump change.

But that wasn't me. My brother was cool with it. so I didn't really think anything bad about it. They were happy. Thier kid was gorgeous; I loved giving her big squeezey hugs. And everything was good with the family. 

She was a good woman. Devoted. Respected. And very loving. 

She, unfortunately, passed away from breast cancer. But, stripper aside, she was an awesome person.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If her views had changed and she was devoted, loyal and loving, yes.

Might have to move or make a couple of "shifts" in our lifestyle to have some anonymity. I would feel sorry for the man that harassed my wife over her past. I am not forgiving in such matters.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Would you have less trouble with someone who made those choices?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

If I was ready to marry her I should by then have a good idea on who she is....so I wouldn't have a problem with it. As long as the past is in the past.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Photo, yes.
Stripper, no.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Didn't we have a thread a few months back asking a similar question about 'would you marry a porn star'?

Here is the thing: it is not the choice of career which would 'ruin' her.

It is: am I willing to put up with the social opprobrium which comes with living with a former stripper (these things always seem to come out).

However, one girl on the board mentioned she had more than casual knowledge about the porn industry. She said a lot of girls she met there were very broken people. They came in broken. It wasn't necessarily the industry which did it. And no one should be in a relationship with a broken person.

Otherwise you are playing Captain Save-a-*****. That rarely ends well.

But if you find one of the non-broken flowers...well...then the hang ups are on you.


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

Photo is not a problem not a stripper. I dated one way back in my college days and she had no interest in the guys other than them giving her $$$ ? 

Being a former prostitute would be a huge problem though.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Forest said:


> Photo, yes.
> Stripper, no.


See, I wouldn't want to marry someone whose naked pics were all over or was a prostitute. I thimk it'd bug me and create barriers between us,
.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

ILuvTheDesserts said:


> Photo is not a problem not a stripper. *I dated one way back in my college days and she had no interest in the guys other than them giving her $$$ ? *
> 
> Being a former prostitute would be a huge problem though.


One of my exH's close friends married a former mistress. To let her down, her sugar daddy moved her into a flat that was next door to my exH's friend, they courted and married. I heard from someone else that her sugar daddy was at the wedding and had bought her wedding dress. My exH's friend paid for the wedding.

She was an incredibly, toxic manipulative woman and seemed capable of making those she wanted to like her and cause problems for others. WE stopped seeing them because they as a couple caused too much drama. I seemed to be one of her unchosen. While I was trying not "to go there", a couple of white friends wondered if she didn't like me due to race (I'm black, she's white.) ANything is possible.

And it is possible that 20 years on they're still married. Or maybe, she was able to find a new husband after getting tired of the first one. I just don't know. 

But I would think that anyone who has to live a life in which they are always needing to manipulate others to get their needs met, I don't think they are going to automatically to drop this aspect of their personality.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I would have no problem with a woman's past (stripper, porn star, escort whatever) as long as those issues aren't brought into the present. If someone had been very sexually active I would want a check for STDs. I'd want to be sure that the previous life was behind them. Otherwise though no problem at all. 

I am not a saint and I'm not expecting my partner to be one. People make all sorts of choices - some bad, some because they are the only option at the time. I won't judge someone for what they did in the past.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nope and Nope


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

It would depend completely on the woman in question.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Everybody sing!

Wyclef Jean - Perfect Gentleman - YouTube


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Possibly, and no.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

No and No.

NEVER


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A long time friend of mine was an 'escort' until she discovered Allah and moved to Lebanon to be someone's 2nd wife.


----------



## newbees (Oct 16, 2014)

It depends on how long she's been a stripper and depends that she is a stripper when we met


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

For the photo, it wouldn't bother me. Might even use it as a bragging point at the poker table 

Stripper, it depends. As long as we are actually talking about a legit stripper and not an undercover prostitute then yea. Is she makes good money at it and saves for the future as its not a career you can do until your 70.

Prostitute, depends but probably not. Maybe if it was way in her past and she tested clean and everything else about her was perfect. But it would be something to thing about.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

thatbpguy said:


> Would you marry a woman who has posed naked for a well known publication or internet site?
> 
> Would you marry a woman who maybecwas a stripper or prostitute in her past?
> 
> Just wondering.


I'd never marry anyone again but I'd happily date all of the above.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Question is no different to me than if it were worded as:

Would I marry the town librarian that reads to children and sings in the church choir every Sunday. And she may have been a stripper to boot ...

I'm interested in a healthy, loving relationship.

Don't much care if marriage is ever part of that equation again.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Any cool person would say yes to all of that.

Yes and yes for me. It's 2014 and well those are some of the oldest professions in the book. Get with it or stay in the past!!!


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I was pretty involved with a former stripper for a while. Great woman. Still a great friend. She has a few kids and I have a kid and when all of us were together for longer times there was a little too much friction so that ultimately caused us to part our romantic involvements. 

Not sure where I would land on dating a former prostitute. I think I'd pass.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

As others have stated every situation and person is different. I imagine there are some nude models, strippers etc out there that are healthy, well adjusted people. I'm going to guess they're in the minority. My issue generally is that work in these areas really commodifies sex. I think this idea of "exchange" would carry over into relationships these people have. Now here's where I get into trouble.... I'm not going to argue that there isn't some level of "exchange" in all relationships. Its just that it seem that it might be that much more explicit with someone who has actually gotten paid for their sexuality.* And here's where I'm a hypocrite as I've put more then a few dollars in some garter belts over the years.

*all hypothetical as I have never knowing dated a nude model, stripper or porn "actress"


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think marrying someone is a bad idea to begin with..but for arguments sake:

stripper/prostitute = no
posed nude = depends on what site (playboy is fine, almost like a compliment to her if shes THAT attractive to be in there). Would depend on how she is now. Is she still posing. Was it 3 months ago? was it 10 years ago?


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

As long as it stayed in the past, and the past behavior isn't the result of psychological issues that are still ongoing and unaddressed... I think I'd be ok with itâ¦


----------

